# Daylight Savings Time Has Ended



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Just discovered that in order for your KINDLE to have the correct time (when you depress ALT  T)  you need to turn on Whispernet and the time will automatically change.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It's very cool, isn't it?

L


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the tip!

I must say that I really do not like this time change, I wish we'd stay on DST all year, it's going to be way too dark way too early tonight.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for that.  I was up way to late last night (even after gaining an hour) reading the User's Guide -- it was around 3:00 Standard Time.  Then at 7:00 this morning the phone rang.  Oooooh, what's that noise?  Wrong number.  Grrrrrrr.


----------

